# Marshal Ragnar's Tau Invasion



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

After plaing SM and BT for like 6yrs I decided to do a non-Imperium army. After reading codexes, several tactical articles, and even getting advice from you fellow heretics I decided to go with Tau. I just got a small Tau army and cant wait to paint and play them.

I am gaoing to try and paint them in the colors of the Au'Taal sept. Here is a picture of what I hope my Tau will look like.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions of what kind of base would look best? Should I do a grass or like a light gray gravel/rock/city look?


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I think grass and gravel would contrast nicely...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the choices for your color scheme and I look forward to seeing some painted stuff.

As to the bases I think that Tau look great on urban terrain bases, but sand and grass will work nicely as well.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, the first squad is coming along nicely. I'm planning on getting the sand and gravel this weekend, but should I also add static grass?

And does anyone have a suggestion on how to do the gun? I don't know if the guns would look right being the same colors as the armor. Like maybe black with a drybrushing of grey.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I think the black would look good... It's another point of contrast on the model.... and for Fire Warriors, there really isn't that much to paint to begin with.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, almost have the forst squad of fire wariors done. Just some highlighting and details to do. Should have pics of them up by monday.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd recommend a desert basing scheme. With your blue armour, greens will kinda get lost and if you get the urban tones too dark then the model will look really heavy. A light brown desert scheme will make your warriors stand out from their background and create a nice contrast between the two.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, the first squad is done. I desided to go with a desert basing scheme, but it came out a little dark on these guys, but hopefully I can get it right next time. But what do you guys think?

























Any advice will be welocmed. And I am goiing to get Aun'va guy painted. I am also going to start a hammerhead tank.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, I have Aun'va basically all done and will be posting some pictures of him tomorrow.

Also, I have a Hammerhead part way done that ill post also


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks good So far- I cant particularly see the second pic, maybe shining a light from above will make it better. I wish I had not done boring old Ta'u sept now!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

When I read your opening post I was worried they were going to be Ultramarines Tau, which would have been sad . . . and a little disturbing.

These are looking good!

You might want to dry brush the bases with a lighter color to brighten them up and bring out the details. Maybe a flesh color and then bleached bone.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the paint job, the bases imo draw away from the colors... maybe a touch brighter and a patch or two of grass clumps? Just a thought, keep rolling the greater goodness.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah, the bases did come out darker than I had intended and I just havent gotten around to fixing them yet. But thanks for the replies and compliments. 

But here is Aun'va!!!!!


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

And here is a Hammerhead that is mostly done. As always, any comments and advice in greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, love the Hammerhead :victory:.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, here is an updated picture of the Hammerhead. Im not to sure about the red on it though. 










What do you guys think?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I finally got the Hammerhead done. Here are some final pics.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

At first I wasn't sure how I felt about the washed areas as they look rather blotchy. But the more I look at it the more I come to like it. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

OK, here are my latest Tau. 3 Fireknife crisis suits,


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

And here is a Fireknise commander. He is one of the FW special characters, but I did not use the shield.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

And finally, a FW broadside. He isnt totally done though


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

These models are looking really good. I really like the work you have done on the bases and the general posing of the models looks really nice. The colour scheme you have chosen is goes well together and the washes you have uesd give them a good look!
in short, really nice.


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know what it is, but it feels like something is missing. I like the scheme, your highlighting is good im just not sure what it is. I must say im not too keen on the wash patterns on the beige colour. I've got the same thing happening on my SM and am painting over it. Overall i like your work! As for the red on the hammer head, you could make it 'pop' by adding some shading and highlighting to it.


----------

